# Compresor valvular



## Lucho LP (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola! Busque en el foro pero no encontré mucho acerca de los compresores valvulares de audio.
Un amigo sonidista me pidió que le arme este circuito que consiguió de manos de un técnico que el conoce. 
Desconozco el origen de ese circuito y también sus características, pero tal vez alguno de ustedes ya lo haya visto o armado y me pueda dar alguna referencia o recomendación, porque resulta que armé un prototipo pero no lo puedo hacer andar y tampoco le encuentro el error...
Tengo bien chequeadas las conexiones y está todo OK; es super simple como verán, así que no hay mucho misterio en su construcción.
Armé una fuente con el viejo truco de los dos transformadores de 220V/12V y 12V/220, bien rectificada y filtrada para obtener alta tensión, y aparte alimenté los filamentos con 6.3VCC con otro circuito con un LM317, chequeado y andando perfecto.
Las válvulas que tengo están OK!
Tensiones OK, filamentos encendidos, todo andando aparentemente, pero no hay cambios en la señal de salida respecto de la de entrada, ni en los oidos ni en el osciloscopio.
Lo único que tengo distinto del esquema, son los cuatro capacitores de 0.01µF polarizados. En mi montaje puse cerámicos del mismo valor y 1KV de aislación y obviamente sin polarizar...
Estará ahí el asunto?
O será que el diseño no es bueno y mi ignorancia no me permite enterarme?

En fin me gustaría que lo miren y me den alguna opinión.
Saludos! Y gracias, por supuesto.


----------



## crimson (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola Lucho, es un simple compresor por variación de carga de placa. Fijate en el esquema:

Hay que aclarar que para que funcione bien debe ser del tipo balanceado, en el que armaste vos, aparte de la salida de audio, se va a "colar" la tensión de control, lo que lleva a una interferencia molesta. Nunca se usaron en alta fidelidad los del tipo simple como el tuyo, sino en compresores para micrófonos de comunicaciones, que tenían un filtro de corte por debajo de 300Hz, lo que eliminaba el molesto arrastre de la tensión de control.
El artilugio funciona así: las dos primeras válvulas amplifican y las dos segundas hacen de resistencia variable: mientras más positiva es la grilla absorben más corriente y le "restan" ganancia a las dos amplificadoras. El problema debe ser en tu caso que el último triodo no está trabajando como corresponde, no absorbe corriente y por lo tanto no resta ganancia. Por supuesto, ese circuito no me gusta para nada, la forma de obtener la tensión de control en un equipo normal es con un divisor a diodos.
Revisá la polarización del último triodo, metele "a lo bestia" tensión positiva en la reja a ver si baja el volumen.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2016)

El circuito "No me simpatiza".

Y no comprendo cual es la lógica de emplear un compresor valvular en esta época, existiendo formas mas eficientes y con menos distorsión como para hacerlo.

Si es buscando un sonido "Vintage" existen compresores híbridos que lo logran pero con mejor calidad.


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola Crimson gracias por interesarte y por tomarte un rato para explicarme todo esto.
Es el primer aparato a válvulas que armo, así que todo esto me viene muy bien.
Me desanima un poco saber de antemano que no es un buen diseño, así que mejor sería armar algo ya probado para empezar a investigar sobre algo seguro y no volverme loco...
Ese diseño que subiste lo probaste?
El trafo de la salida me da un poco de miedo jaja, pero seguramente hay alguna forma de obtenerlo...
Mil gracias!
Saludos!

PD: Ahora que veo el comentario de Fogonazo, me dan ganas de agarrar la placa a martillazos jajaja!
Efectivamente la idea es probar ese sonido vintage armando algún circuito valvular, mas que nada para aprender algo acerca de eso... 
Ya imaginaba que existiría algo mas moderno y superior, pero no me deja de entusiasmar el armar algo así.
Desde luego, si me dieran una mano sería increíble. 
Gracias!
Saludos.-


----------



## crimson (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola Lucho, el extracto que viste arriba es de un compresor radiofónico de broadcasting americano de año 1957... hoy en día es una locura hacer algo así... En el circuito que nos pasaste usa el segundo triodo de la primer válvula como diodo rectificador, pero en otras imágenes está modificado..., habría que ver cuál es la disposición correcta...





Todavía tengo que terminar el compresor a FET tipo Universal Audio o Rebis... luego si tengo tiempo me dedicaré a uno de válvulas, bastante más adelante.
Saludos C


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 14, 2016)

Que bueno todo! Lo que decís del segundo triodo de la primer válvula lo había notado, ya que la pata 2 estaba desconectada y supuse que se comportaba como un semiconductor de esa forma, así que ahora lo entiendo mejor todavía.
Bueno, está interesante así que le voy a dar unas cuantas vueltas al tema.
Gracias!!
Saludos.-


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 15, 2016)

Anduve buscando por aqui y por allá y encontré esta imagen!
Bueno, ahora al menos tengo una breve explicación de como funciona y encontré que hay un par de cosas que estoy haciendo mal.
Una, el Pot de la primer válvula, que es de 1MΩ y yo puse uno de 1KΩ...   la primer imagen que subí es confusa, pero en esta se ven bien los valores y no hay duda.
Otra, estoy alimentando el circuito con 240VCC, cuando en la explicación recomiendan 150VCC... .
Otra cosita que me tiene perdido es que hacer con esos caps .01µF. Yo puse no polarizados de cerámica x 1KV de aislación. Eso va?

Para Crimson, que me explicó como era el comportamiento del segundo triodo de la primer válvula. Ahi se ve clarito como se deja sin conectar la pata 2, así que es correcto este diseño. (Gracias!).

En fin, voy a corregir esas cosas en cuanto tenga un rato y vemos que pasa.
Alguien sabe a que libro pertenece la imagen?
Parece entretenido .
Saludos!


----------

